# Hulk Hogan: Train, Say Your Prayers and Take Steroids



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Hulk Hogan: Train, Say Your Prayers and Take Steroids By Millard Baker Terry Bollea, also known as Hulk Hogan, reflects on the hypocrisy surrounding his use of anabolic steroids in his second autobiography ??? ???Hulk Hogan: My Life Outside the Ring???. Bollea used steroids for decades beginning in 1975 according to his first autobiography ??? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

